# The Legend of Zelda: Ancient Stone Tablets Fan Translation Available Now



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

Please redact this. This website has existed for years without any problems. It would be a shame for this site to recieve a C&D after such a long time...


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2016)

Garblant said:


> Please redact this. This website has existed for years without any problems. It would be a shame for this site to recieve a C&D after such a long time...


It's already all up on Kotaku. Might as well get the attention out, because if anything happens to the project, Nintendo's going to hear it from there.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

The translation's been available for a LONG time.
Unless this is the long awaited news about Ancient Stone Tablets finally being available in only one ROM, but I doubt it. 
But yeah, it has been available for years, the only news right now is that the guys finally made the fan english dub for the broadcasts.


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> It's already all up on Kotaku. Might as well get the attention out, because if anything happens to the project, Nintendo's going to hear it from there.


In that case, we should start archiving its pages on archive.org then...


----------



## MuscleMuscleHust (Oct 18, 2016)

Hasn't this been out for a while now?


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The translation's been available for a LONG time.
> Unless this is the long awaited news about Ancient Stone Tablets finally being available in only one ROM, but I doubt it.
> But yeah, it has been available for years, the only news right now is that the guys finally made the fan english dub for the broadcasts.


Now that's some eshop stuff that'd sell well.



MuscleMuscleHust said:


> Hasn't this been out for a while now?


from the bszelda website linked to in the OP's article link:
"10/02/16 Finally... the AST MSU1 project has been finished as well!"


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Now that's some eshop stuff that'd sell well.


Tell that to Nintendo.
Bastards have a gem right there and they don't even make use of it.


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 18, 2016)

[nvm]


----------



## cearp (Oct 18, 2016)

i knew about the bsx alttp but not the ancient stone tablets... cool

http://zeldawiki.org/BS_The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Ancient_Stone_Tablets
"The difference being that this time the player does not take the place of Link, but takes part in a new tale set after the events of _A Link to the Past_."


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

So it's a hidden game in the timeline? (After link saved Hyrule in Alttp?)


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 18, 2016)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MON--- Oh, wait, there's the several download links. This is the first I've heard of this game in the series and I'm excited to give it a shot!


----------



## iluvfuzz (Oct 18, 2016)

downloaded.... I didn't know this existed.


----------



## matpower (Oct 18, 2016)

Hmm, isn't linking to the patched ROM technically linking to warez?


----------



## migles (Oct 18, 2016)

Prans said:


> the game could only be played _while _it was being broadcast via satellite. Players could only access certain parts of the overworld and specific dungeons depending on what week the title was being broadcasted. The game was played over four weeks and broadcasted for one hour. Progress would be saved to a special cassette tape to transfer over to the next week.


i don't understand, can you explain with more detail this part?

the game could only be played while it was being broadcasted (i guess it was unidirectional data broadcasted like a radio station?)


> The game was played over four weeks and broadcasted for one hour.



does this mean you could only play for that hour? 
i guess nintendo would release a game every offten like a tv show it had it's schedule, after one hour other game would be broadcasted and you could play it for that hour?

how does it actually work? you have to wait some minutes to download the data, which will be saved on ram, or is the game (rom part) actually saved in the cartridge?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

matpower said:


> Hmm, isn't linking to the patched ROM technically linking to warez?


Not at all.
These ROMs are not being sold nor available anywhere else at the moment, and it is at the moment the only way to play these hidden gems.
Same for all the BS-X games, they were japan exclusive and only during the 92-93 era when the service was available.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 18, 2016)

Why is the SOURCE link Kotaku instead of the actual source website?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not at all.
> These ROMs are not being sold nor available anywhere else at the moment, and it is at the moment the only way to play these hidden gems.
> Same for all the BS-X games, they were japan exclusive and only during the 92-93 era when the service was available.


Just saying, abandonware is a myth. Just because it's not available for purchase doesn't make it legal to distribute.


----------



## rad3ds (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow, never even knew this existed.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just saying, abandonware is a myth. Just because it's not available for purchase doesn't make it legal to distribute.


The BS Zelda page has been offering the full ROMs and they never got a C&D in all of these years, same for the rest of the BS-X ROMs.
Besides, you have to take into consideration that these are barely the original ROMs, as they have been modified beyond recognition from the original format with a lot of ASM magic to even make them work, even taking ALttP's assets as basis to recreate some parts.


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just saying, abandonware is a myth. Just because it's not available for purchase doesn't make it legal to distribute.


This was available for satellaview owners to freely download. Due to the fact that this service is no longer available, it's acceptable for it to be played in this fashion.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 18, 2016)

Hm.. need to make a cia out of it. Please come to the rescue @Asdolo


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Hm.. need to make a cia out of it. Please come to the rescue @Asdolo


That would be a lot of .cia's! (Including the other BS Games)


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 18, 2016)

Garblant said:


> This was available for satellaview owners to freely download. Due to the fact that this service is no longer available, it's acceptable for it to be played in this fashion.


ethically, absolutely. legally is iffy at best. That being said, I doubt they'll get a nice letter from nintendo or anything. I wonder how much of the original files nintendo even has any more...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Hm.. need to make a cia out of it. Please come to the rescue @Asdolo


You can't make a CIA out of it.
Ancient Stone Tablets is divided into four ROMs, and all of them share the same SRAM save.
Once you finish with the first ROM (Week 1), you need to rename the save of said week to the name of the ROM of Week 2.


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The BS Zelda page has been offering the full ROMs and they never got a C&D in all of these years, same for the rest of the BS-X ROMs.
> Besides, you have to take into consideration that these are barely the original ROMs, as they have been modified beyond recognition from the original format with a lot of ASM magic to even make them work, even taking ALttP's assets as basis to recreate some parts.



If they re-built the entire game from scratch and did not use any of Nintendo's asset's they wouldn't face a C&D. But now that this is making it's way around various communities as "Complete", it won't be but a few days before I see this on my FB newsfeed with a C&D to follow a few days later.

Even if they rebuilt it but used the same game title, they would still likely face a C&D from Nintendo. They would have to remake it in it's entirety with a different title and just claim on the site that it's a "spiritual successor" to ALttP.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You can't make a CIA out of it.
> Ancient Stone Tablets is divided into four ROMs, and all of them share the same SRAM save.
> Once you finish with the first ROM (Week 1), you need to rename the save of said week to the name of the ROM of Week 2.


Oh, but I guess it will work with an emulator then.


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You can't make a CIA out of it.
> Ancient Stone Tablets is divided into four ROMs, and all of them share the same SRAM save.
> Once you finish with the first ROM (Week 1), you need to rename the save of said week to the name of the ROM of Week 2.


I think they ment an SNES vc inject...

Someone was working on an Ultimate SNES Injector previously.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

Garblant said:


> I think they ment an SNES vc inject...
> 
> Someone was working on an Ultimate SNES Injector previously.


Still, it would be a pain to make the SRAM changes with anything CIA related.


Maximilious said:


> If they re-built the entire game from scratch and did not use any of Nintendo's asset's they wouldn't face a C&D. But now that this is making it's way around various communities as "Complete", it won't be but a few days before I see this on my FB newsfeed with a C&D to follow a few days later.
> 
> Even if they rebuilt it but used the same game title, they would still likely face a C&D from Nintendo. They would have to remake it in it's entirety with a different title and just claim on the site that it's a "spiritual successor" to ALttP.


I highly doubt Nintendo cares about the BS-X library.
It was limited and a one-time only thing. Besides, the sites have been around for ages, even including the BIOS ROM and several BS-X ROMs for download without any issues. BS Zelda doesn't have the BIOS file, but still you can get the prepatched ROMs in there.
It has been like that for years and I don't think Nintendo would care.

Kotaku is stupid to claim this is news in any way. This shit has been done for ages.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Tell that to Nintendo.
> Bastards have a gem right there and they don't even make use of it.



Once and a while it seems like they do care, like finally giving the rest of the world Earth Bound Beginnings on the Wii U VC, or Sin and Punishment on the Wii VC.  Its not unprecedented for Nintendo to go back and give us a localized game years after the original had released.  Having said that, yeah, I'm not holding my breath on it ever officially happening to the Stone Tablets.  I think what might be reasonable to hope for though is an official localization of Mother 3 via the VC.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Once and a while it seems like they do care, like finally giving the rest of the world Earth Bound Beginnings on the Wii U VC, or Sin and Punishment on the Wii VC.  Its not unprecedented for Nintendo to go back and give us a localized game years after the original had released.  Having said that, yeah, I'm not holding my breath on it ever officially happening to the Stone Tablets.  I think what might be reasonable to hope for though is an official localization of Mother 3 via the VC.


Yet they let the 10th Anniversary of Mother 3 go by without a word of a localization or anything.
As for the late support for japan-only games, yeah, they have given us some previously Japan-exclusive titles, but don't count on really obscure games like the BS-X library or the N64 DD library to appear in the VC service at all.
I've noticed that Nintendo doesn't seem to even mention games/consoles/services which didn't last more than two years, Virtual Boy, N64DD, BS-X are just plain examples of this.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 18, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The translation's been available for a LONG time.
> Unless this is the long awaited news about Ancient Stone Tablets finally being available in only one ROM, but I doubt it.
> But yeah, it has been available for years, the only news right now is that the guys finally made the fan english dub for the broadcasts.



Does this count?   It seem already make all roms include sram at once.   How is that impossible make like that without change sram data?  Pardon for my grammar because my grammar always s****y.

https://gamereproductions.com/~gamerepr/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=241


----------



## Garro (Oct 18, 2016)

Ahh I remember playing it like a decade ago, I took all the available time to get 100% (had to redo the first and third episode) only to find this game has a score system and I got a terrible one for taking so long haha


----------



## Garblant (Oct 18, 2016)

bradzx said:


> Does this count?   It seem already make all roms include sram at once.   How is that impossible make like that?  Pardon for my grammar because my grammar always s****y.
> 
> https://gamereproductions.com/~gamerepr/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=241


This seems to be illegal, since the game was never available in cartridge form.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 18, 2016)

Garblant said:


> This seems to be illegal, since the game was never available in cartridge form.


Well someone is expert to make this for rom and sram at once, but who made that cartridge?   We need this person help that website to make all 4 weeks at once for rom.  Who know it might actually work?  Sadly, it just theory.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 19, 2016)

bradzx said:


> Well someone is expert to make this for rom and sram at once, but who made that cartridge?   We need this person help that website to make all 4 weeks at once for rom.  Who know it might actually work?  Sadly, it just theory.


It can't.
They did a cart with the four ROMs inside, you toggle which week/ROM you load by either pressing reset or pressing a switch in the cart. Those are the two variations of repros I've seen for AST so far, but there is no combined ROM yet sadly.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 19, 2016)

Garblant said:


> This seems to be illegal, since the game was never available in cartridge form.


Well obviously. That site specialises in making cartridge reproductions of games not generally available on cartridge.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2016)

_insert comment about "muh Nintendo C&D meme"
_
Cool.


----------



## 6adget (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is going to show the picture or not. First time trying to post one here. If it doesn't work, it's a picture of the game on my shield tablet. So far it is running perfectly. They did a really good job. I can't imagine how much work this took them. I'm also not sure if it's ok to show a picture of me playing it. If so please let me know and i'll take it down. Just wanted to say how well it runs on a tablet. I know the shield is more powerful compared to most tablets, but I doubt most tablets would have any trouble at all running an emulator to play this with a controller.                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the picture doesn't show up, and you want to see it for whatever reason, here is a link.            http://i64.tinypic.com/1z4a4pc.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 19, 2016)

I've played through this game in it's entirety before. It's been available for a while. But now that I think about it, it was kind of a bitch to set up.

I do recommend it to fans of ALttP.


----------



## ceelo (Oct 19, 2016)

I always knew this existed but never really sat down and looked into it. So many patches to put into the base game... Should just put all thats needed into it, and you know.... distribute it.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Oct 19, 2016)

I was thinking that this was old news myself, but I was pleasantly surprised to find that the also transcribed and translated the audio dialogue too. Now if only the Official roms had had as much done to it as the Master Quest roms


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 19, 2016)

This site and project have been around for ages, just some minor changes. Kinda sucks that it'll probably get C&D'd now from all the attention.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll say this once again, Nintendo can't C&D this project, nor any other related to unreleased stuff.
This project is basically a big and extensive romhack, just look at the pages and all of the patches.
Nintendo doesn't go after romhacks, only made from scratch games like Remakes in new engines (AM2R/Pokemon Uranium/SM64 Remake, etc).
If they did so they would have shut down the Mother 3 translation a long time ago too.

Even in the worst case scenario, what are they gonna C&D about?
The project is more than done at this point, there's nothing to "Cease" nor "Desist" about it. xD


----------



## ned (Oct 19, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just saying, abandonware is a myth. Just because it's not available for purchase doesn't make it legal to distribute.



You know companies have been known to use pirated rom dumps because their either too lazy or don't have the hardware to dump said
game for various emulated / compilation releases, not to mention various bad game breaking dumps from original tapes / carts that had to re-released when they where available for purchase, which the companies never kept track of.
Codemasters even released some without using their own emulator, instead opting to bundle them with a well known open source one instead.


----------



## tan-tan (Oct 19, 2016)

migles said:


> i don't understand, can you explain with more detail this part?
> 
> the game could only be played while it was being broadcasted (i guess it was unidirectional data broadcasted like a radio station?)
> 
> ...



Yes, you could only play during that hour time slot where the game was broadcast. A clock was shown on screen during gameplay, and the game would end when the broadcast did. As for the game download, the games are downloaded into the Satellaview's 256k onboard flash memory. Some downloaded games could be saved from there onto memory packs for extra storage (the little slotted cartridge on the BSX cart) and played any time, but SoundLink games like Zelda could not be saved, since they utilized music, full voice and other content that was broadcast live. Unfortunately there are at least several other Soundlink games that have been completely lost to time because of this. They only broadcasted BS games in a small window of time between 4pm and 7pm, since ST GIGA used the rest for other kinds of programming.


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 19, 2016)

Since when is posting links to roms ok here?

This is copyrighted material.... some on mods....


----------



## leon315 (Oct 19, 2016)

ehi guys, i've got all 4 roms, but how can i play them?


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 19, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'll say this once again, Nintendo can't C&D this project, nor any other related to unreleased stuff.



And I'll say this again - They re-used assets that belong to Nintendo (sprites are a great example of this). If they wished, they could C&D at any time. Just because they haven't yet doesn't mean they won't at some point.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm residing on land that my ancestors stole from and killed its peaceful, ethical inhabitants (North Amierca). I'm typing on a computer that was built by Chinese slave labour. There are whales and other sea creatures dying from ingesting plastic that we keep creating endlessly. If you care about the legality of roms or give a shit if Nintendo gets 5$ for a 20 year old game then I say, as politely as I can.. take your head out of your ass.


Also hasn't this game been available as a Rom for quite a while now?


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not arguing legality, I'm just stating that Nintendo could C&D if they wanted. CoolROMS is another great example. But I do agree there are better things to worry about in the world, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## chango (Oct 19, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I think what might be reasonable to hope for though is an official localization of Mother 3 via the VC.



I've always wondered why people give a shit at all about Nintendo doing an official release of Mother 3 for them to buy.  People talk like Mother 3 was never translated, or talk as if the translation that exists is some janky garbage.  Mother 3's unofficial English translation is highly praised by media outlets as one of the best translations/fan projects ever made.  It took years of work and was smiled upon by Nintendo, who were aware of the translation project and never attempted to stop it or send any C&D threat.  Its been available for 8 years.  You can play this ROM on your 3DS *right now*.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2016)

leon315 said:


> ehi guys, i've got all 4 roms, but how can i play them?


Do you have emulator?


----------



## leon315 (Oct 19, 2016)

bradzx said:


> Do you have emulator?


Yes, i use Retroarch on my modded ps3, which supports snes games


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 19, 2016)

Ah yes, thank you for this. Finally!


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 19, 2016)

chango said:


> I've always wondered why people give a shit at all about Nintendo doing an official release of Mother 3 for them to buy.  People talk like Mother 3 was never translated, or talk as if the translation that exists is some janky garbage.  Mother 3's unofficial English translation is highly praised by media outlets as one of the best translations/fan projects ever made.  It took years of work and was smiled upon by Nintendo, who were aware of the translation project and never attempted to stop it or send any C&D threat.  Its been available for 8 years.  You can play this ROM on your 3DS *right now*.



Hey, I'm not waiting on baited breath for an official translation of Mother 3, the unofficial version is more than sufficient, its wonderful even.  I'm just talking realistically, if there were to be another old game that Nintendo never released outside of Japan that they'd go back and release an official translation of, I think realistically, Mother 3 would be the next title.  Not saying that's what I want next or that I'm dying for such a thing from Nintendo, I just think its the most reasonable thing to expect them to go back and localize, certainly not something like the Ancient Stone Tablets, as cool as that would be.


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 19, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> I'm residing on land that my ancestors stole from and killed its* peaceful, ethical inhabitants (*North Amierca). I'm typing on a computer that was built by Chinese slave labour. There are whales and other sea creatures dying from ingesting plastic that we keep creating endlessly. If you care about the legality of roms or give a shit if Nintendo gets 5$ for a 20 year old game then I say, as politely as I can.. take your head out of your ass.



You mean the "peaceful" Indian tribes that would go to war against each other long before Europeans showed up?


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2016)

leon315 said:


> Yes, i use Retroarch on my modded ps3, which supports snes games


Then you will be fine.   When you pass Week 1, change your save data to rename Week 2.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Ericzander said:


> I've played through this game in it's entirety before. It's been available for a while. But now that I think about it, it was kind of a bitch to set up.
> I do recommend it to fans of ALttP.


Damn thats me then isnt it? I wish there was an easy way like a CIA to install it. Other than that there isnt really a change im going to go through the trouble.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Oct 19, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> You mean the "peaceful" Indian tribes that would go to war against each other long before Europeans showed up?



More so than everyone else at the time? Even if that was the case, nothing else that I said at all hinges on natives being peaceful to each other. Just trying to point out that there is often a difference between legal/illegal and ethical/unethical.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 20, 2016)

How the hell is this news?
This must be the longest available rom trans.
THE ONLY THING UPDATED IS THE IN GAME BROADCAST HINTS IN THE GAME.

It's still the same as it ever was. 


ShadowOne333 said:


> The BS Zelda page has been offering the full ROMs and they never got a C&D in all of these years, same for the rest of the BS-X ROMs.
> Besides, you have to take into consideration that these are barely the original ROMs, as they have been modified beyond recognition from the original format with a lot of ASM magic to even make them work, even taking ALttP's assets as basis to recreate some parts.


You are so wrong.
These are basicly 1:1 rom dumps. they just made the week playable in seperate roms.
You still need to manually rename the roms to the proper weeks in order to progress accordingly in game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> i don't understand, can you explain with more detail this part?
> 
> the game could only be played while it was being broadcasted (i guess it was unidirectional data broadcasted like a radio station?)
> 
> ...


yup.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hielkenator said:


> How the hell is this news?
> This must be the longest available rom trans.
> THE ONLY THING UPDATED IS THE IN GAME BROADCAST HINTS IN THE GAME.
> 
> ...


http://www.bszelda.zeldalegends.net/sekibanpix.shtml
Not 1:1 ROMs, a lot of patches had to be applied to the dumps to make them work properly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> And I'll say this again - They re-used assets that belong to Nintendo (sprites are a great example of this). If they wished, they could C&D at any time. Just because they haven't yet doesn't mean they won't at some point.



You almost seem eager for *wanting *them to C&D this ROM hack just for the lulz, no?


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 20, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> You almost seem eager for *wanting *them to C&D this ROM hack just for the lulz, no?



Maybe. 

In all seriousness though, I do think Nintendo goes a bit too far sometimes (fan creations, etc.), but I can understand wanting to protect their IP at any cost. They are behind in the gaming market because they're the underdogs and innovative, and taking risks will make you fall behind from time to time. So they only way to protect your investments is increasing security on your IP to future proof your company for possible avenues to generate more revenue. 

I'm sure this comment will bolster some arguments on their console security, but let's be honest that it took quite a while for WiiU scene to pick up, and now it's EOL (end of life). On to the NX! Wonder what the reveal will hold for us today


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 27, 2016)

So the save files must be manually renamed to transfer them over to their subsequent roms/weeks. Is there an SD card file editor homebrew for 3DS anyone can recommend?


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 27, 2016)

These work injected loadiine?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 27, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> These work injected loadiine?


Nope it doesn't.
You'd have to make 4 SNES injections to have each week separately, currently there is no way to play this in a single ROM.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 27, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Nope it doesn't.
> You'd have to make 4 SNES injections to have each week separately, currently there is no way to play this in a single ROM.



I know I have all four and four master quest.

I just wanted to know if it would work inject > play -> finish > rename and carry save over to 2 > etc etc


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 27, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I know I have all four and four master quest.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it would work inject > play -> finish > rename and carry save over to 2 > etc etc


You could try renaming the save file, that's the only one important for when going from one week to the next one.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 27, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You could try renaming the save file, that's the only one important for when going from one week to the next one.



Lol yeah, but the question is: has anyone tried it?? 

I don't have time to test and am AFK right now


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 27, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Lol yeah, but the question is: has anyone tried it??
> 
> I don't have time to test and am AFK right now


Well not really.
But it should be hard to be honest.
All you have to do is just check the name of the save file generated for the first week, and once you are done copy-paste the same folder and rename it properly to continue with Week 2.

I am 85% positive that it will work without a problem since the save files are compatible if they are generated by Loadiine.

You can even get save files from emulators and make them work for Loadiine. I did that with Super Mario 64 DS.
I haven't tried for other consoles though, but it should be similar.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 27, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well not really.
> But it should be hard to be honest.
> All you have to do is just check the name of the save file generated for the first week, and once you are done copy-paste the same folder and rename it properly to continue with Week 2.
> 
> ...



Lol 85% is very specific.

If I ever get time I definitely will test.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 27, 2016)

The best way to play this is with blargsnes vc. Just rename srm to the next week.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 5, 2016)

I take it this game saves automatically after certain points?
Edit: Yes.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 8, 2016)

So if I were to make 4 CIA files representing each week, can I use a 3DS save manager to dump and inject saves to another week?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> So if I were to make 4 CIA files representing each week, can I use a 3DS save manager to dump and inject saves to another week?


It might work, just make sure to rename the folders and the save file to match that of the next week.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 8, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It might work, just make sure to rename the folders and the save file to match that of the next week.


Well not so fast I guess. The game won't even launch injected.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well not so fast I guess. The game won't even launch injected.


Oh haha yeah, it might be due to the fact that it is a BS-X ROM and not a SNES ROM per-se.
Well it was worth the try I guess, you could still play it through RetroArch though.


----------

